
Delayed wages, lower profits: Chinese gaming firms fret as approval freeze bites - T-A
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-videogames/delayed-wages-lower-profits-chinese-gaming-firms-fret-as-approval-freeze-bites-idUSKCN1L82O4
======
joe_the_user
This seems like the fundamental problem with political repression.

The actual area of social life involved in dissent is small, many if not most
average people don't care but once you create a repression machinery, the area
which must be repressed will always grow and grow into areas that are
completely irrational, to the point it smothers a large part of society.

And no one can say to stop because that would be dissent.

~~~
paganel
> the area which must be repressed will always grow and grow into areas that
> are completely irrational

I'm from a former Eastern European communist country and one of the main
reasons why my dad grew up a moustache back in the 1970s and why he chose to
keep it later on is that our former dictator's wife hated moustaches, and as
an unwritten rule none of the Communist party higher-ups had one. My dad told
me how once how his former boss had scolded him for said moustache, looking
back it's ridiculous for a civil engineer in his late-30s (my dad's age at the
time) to be scolded for facial hair, but, like you said, repressive regimes
very quickly become irrational.

------
User23
Centralized regulatory control in a nation of 1.4 billion is a tricky problem.
This sounds like a classic single point of failure choke point.

------
babesh
Maybe someone in that department has put options and when they have call
options the spigots will be turned on?

